

ASK YC: Do VC's sign NDA's? - pwoods

And if not, then how do you trust them?
======
brett
<http://www.google.com/search?q=vc+nda>

~~~
pwoods
hmm I hadn't thought of that. lol

------
mccon104
the same way you trust paypal or amazon with your CC#... being reputable is in
their best interest

~~~
jikanter
I agree. A VC's relationship with key people in the companies which they fund
can really help those companies succeed, thereby making the VC money.

